# Drawings/Plans



## mjwon6 (Apr 21, 2009)

I am looking to build the Pagosa Combine and Silver Vista in F-scale but I am having a hard time finding drawings/plans. Does anyone know of a source for these other than the John Maxwell collection?


Thank you,
Matt


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Rode the silver vista in durango last july, would LOVE to see this car produced or scratchbuilt!


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Rio Grande models UK make a kit to make the Pagosa Combine.

http://sites.google.com/site/rio...ombine

I haven been tempted by this kit a couple of times but I do not no much about the prototype. What was it used for? End of passenger trains or a caboose?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## mjwon6 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have found very limited information about this car other than it still runs on the Durango and Silverton as combine 212. I actually do have the Rio Grande Models UK kit but was looking to add finer details that are not included in the kit.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Andrew 

The ORIGINAL Silver Vista was destroyed in a shop fire [in Denver circa 1950 IIIRC] and never rebuilt. The D&S car is a replica. Someone [Theo Berlyn maybe?] was taking reservations to produce a limited run of Fn3 models in brass, but the project died because of lack of commitment from ALL the folks who claimed they would buy one. Probably sticker shock over a limited production model. Price was probably close to $1000; not unrealistic for a production run of probably 25 or 30 cars.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 

Pick-up this book from the Colorado Railroad Museum in Golden: "Rio Grande Narrow Gauge Varnish", Colorado Rail Annual No. 25. by Herbert Danneman. See pages 110 through 116. Great history related to the 1st #212 AND 2nd #212 and #215, the Pagosa Springs combine. I have RG models UK kit to build the 2nd #212, as it appeared in about 1947-1950. Still in Pullman Green.


----------



## mjwon6 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the replies. I was able to pick-up the Colorado Narrow Gauge Annual No.25.


----------

